# I have starteed rising chicken for the first time.



## Kbyusufliman (Jul 24, 2012)

I started with 50


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a big number to start with.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

And how many do you have now?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome congrats. I started this year as well but started with 32 and 9 ducks. Now that we'be butchered out the ones we wanted to for meat we are down to 14 chickens and 9 ducks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Starting off with a bang. That'll keep you busy.  Have fun and enjoy the adventure! Chickens are pretty awesome.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

I started with 12 and now down to 11.. Started getting eggs on July 28.. It is a lot of fun..


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

I started with 4.


----------



## Kbyusufliman (Jul 24, 2012)

i have lost two already, 10 days old.


----------



## cjam820 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am a new chicken rancher as well...I've wanted to do this for a long time and finally have the opportunity. It's great so far! I have 4 girls - 3 Leghorns and 1 Americauna, they are about 12 weeks old. Building their coop this week (they've been living in a large dog crate). It's unbelievably fun to watch them, only a fellow chicken rancher would know!!


----------



## Kbyusufliman (Jul 24, 2012)

My chickens are now 4 week old and healthy


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I just got my first chicks this year also. 3 Americaunas, 2 Welsummers and a Black Star. They are about 3 weeks old and a hoot to watch! Their coop is almost done and I can't wait to let them out into it. They've spent a couple of days out in a "play pen" in it during the day and they act SO much different outside. More friendly and inquisitive. They were even taking dust baths already!


----------



## Kbyusufliman (Jul 24, 2012)

My chickens are now 4 weeks 5days


----------

